

Online Advertising's Shady Core: Jesse Willms, the Dark Lord of the Internet - anon808
http://theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2014/01/the-dark-lord-of-the-internet/355726/?single_page=true

======
jyzzmoe
Enabled by the MagicalHypeFactory (aka Google), Bing, Yahoo! etc. as explained
in the article.

